# Point Guard College?



## buckeye2011 (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this point guard college program? I just came across it after checking out some camps in my area this summer, and I only want to go to the best ones. There are a bunch of testimonials from like pro scouts and coaches, and some top D1 prospects.

Their schedule is up and there are a ton of stops across the country this summer.

www.pgcbasketball.com

Any feedback would be great.

Their brochure looks pretty nice: http://www.pgcbasketball.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/PGC_brochure_final_2011.pdf


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

How old are you?

EDIT: Wow, that was a stupid question.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

not a stupid question but definately a creepy one! Lol


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's stupid because the dude is just advertising his site. Age is a pretty important thing to know when giving advice about this sort of thing. For example, if he's graduating from HS this summer, this probably isn't going to help him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL at quoting a website, feigning igorance, yet at the same time having it in your avatar and your sig line.

Loser.


----------

